

The Coming Linux Admin Shortage - bconway
http://www.ctoedge.com/content/coming-linux-admin-shortage

======
edw
It's not clear to me that this argument holds a lot of water: more Linux
servers do not necessarily mean more administrators. One of premises that
underly the cloud movement is the benefit that comes with centrally
administrating machines. See for example Google's OS X terminal app that let's
you type into multiple (>= 20) ssh connections simultaneously. Enterprising
enterprise admins will find a way to manage large collections of machines
without an army of helper monkeys.

